# Erfahrungswerte Eiweißabschäumer



## gini (25. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

habe jetzt viel über selbstgebaute Eiweißabschäumer gelesen.
Aber dies meisten sind ohne Prallkörper. Trotzdem kommt da Schaum raus. Gleiche Wirkung:? Irgendwo muß doch der Unterschied sein.

Hat einer Erfahrung zu gekauften

Tornado, Taifun II oder ähnliche.

Muß so ein Abschäumer an eine eigene Pumpe gehängt werden.

Falls ihr heute Nacht nicht schlafen könnt dann schreibt bitte Eure Erfahrungen dazu auf.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Eiweißabschäumer*

Morgen,
Erfahrungen habe ich keine, gelesen habe ich aber das man das Geld für einen Abschäumer besser in Frischwasser investiert.
Der Reinigungsaufwand der Geräte ist dann doch höher als man glaubt. Von deinen genannten Geräten ist der Taifun II das bessere Modell.


----------



## golfbroetchen (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Ingo,

Ich hab einen Taifun II im Einsatz. (guckst Du hier http://www.koi-center-riepe.de/?gclid=CMzA3PyUjpoCFQgVzAodYVhxJg)

Bei mir läuft das Ding wirklich gut.
Ich Pumpe aus der Letzten Kammer mit einer 5 TSD/l Pumpe in den Abschäumer und das Wasser läuft dann in einen Bachlauf zurück.

Ich muss allerdings Sagen das Uwe nicht ganz Unrecht hat!
Der Reinigungsaufwand - je nach Jahreszeit - von dem __ Hel-X ist schon
nicht ohne. :?Aber das Ergebnis Zählt doch auch??

Also den Taifun kann ich soweit von der Funktion Empfehlen.

Gruss

Mike


----------



## gini (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Mike,

das hört sich ja gut an, das das Ding funktioniert

Und Du hast ja recht, dass das Ergebnis ja auch zählt.
Aber warum ist die Reinigung denn so aufwändig?
Bekommt man das __ Hel-X nicht sauber? Soviel scheint mir da ja nicht drinne zu sein.

Schönen Sonntag

Ingo


----------



## golfbroetchen (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Eiweißabschäumer*

Man muss den oberen Deckel Abschrauben ( 4 Schrauben M8) und dann kommt man erst an das Helix.

Schnappverschlüsse währen hier sicherlich angebrachter! 
Das Helix selbst kann man dann in einem Eimer kurz Durchspülen, und dann
kanns weider weiter gehen!

Gruss
Mike


----------



## maritim (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Eiweißabschäumer*

hallo ingo,

ich bin ja ein großer freund vom eigenbau aber einen abschäumer sollte man sich lieber kaufen.
ich möchte nicht sagen, das die eigenbauabschäumer nicht funktionieren!

wenn man die ganzen teile rechnet die man kaufen muss und noch den fehlkauf an material rechnet, dann rechnet es sich fast nicht.
zumal noch der zeitfaktor eine große rolle spielt, bis man alle kinder krankheiten beim eigenbau weg hat.
viele bauen einen abschäumer zwei mal  ...daführ ist dann der zweit defekt.

meist kommt man auch an die gebrauchten abschäumer recht günstig dran.
zb. habe ich meinen abschäumer gebraucht (unter 50 euro) bei ebay erstanden.
hätte alleine schon für material über 120 euro ausgeben müssen.

welchen abschäumer du nimmst, ist auch etwas eine glaubens frage.
nicht alle schwören auf die gleiche marke.......

ich zb habe einen abschäumer am teich, der ein totaler außenseiter ist, weil die meisten leute mit ihm nicht klar kamen, weil sie die grundregeln nicht beachtet haben.

gruß peter


----------



## gini (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Eiweißabschäumer*

Hmm, 

das sehe ich nicht als großen Aufwand an
Außerdem muß für das Hobby Teich ja auch ein bischen Arbeit investiert werden

War schon am überlegen einen eigenen zu bauen.
Und zwar in den Eintritt Pumpenkammer.
Sind hier im Forum ja schon massenhaft gebaut worden:
Aber ob die Wirkung die Gleiche ist,

Aber vielen Dank für die Info´s

In 3 Monaten weiß ich mehr. Dann geht´s nämlich los mit dem Projekt Teich.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## gini (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Eiweißabschäumer*

Hallo Peter,

so habe ich auch gedacht. Gebraucht bei 321.
Da kann man ab  und zu auch Schnäppchen machen.
Was hast Du denn für einen??

Vielen Dank für die Info.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## hoffisoft (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Eiweißabschäumer*

hallo peter

bitte bitte den unter 50 euro bei ebay zeigen, sag jetzt nicht du hast den nicht mehr.....
und bitte deinen wo keiner mit klar kommt.

gruß


----------



## maritim (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungswerte Eiweißabschäumer*

hallo

hier ist  ein alter link von dem abschäumer. http://www.pfalz-koi.de/html/febi_turbocleaner.html
wenn euch der link nicht langt, dann mache ich auch gerne bilder von meinem febi g20

meines wissens wird der ursprüngliche febi g20 und g65 nicht mehr gebaut.
so weit mir bekannt ist, gibt es nachbauten die nach dem gleichen prinzip funktionieren.

*viele sagen das man ihn täglich mehrmals nachstellen muss*, aber wenn man paar kleinigkeiten  beachtet, dann läuft er wochenlang ohne das man ihn nachstellen muss.

*er wird auch von vielen liebevoll teich entleerer genannt.*
mit einem sicherheitüberlauf habe ich diesem vorgebeugt, aber bis heute ging nie ein tropfen aus dem notüberlauf raus.

aus den obengenannten negativen gründen(*meiner meinung nach bedienungsfehler*) , bekommt man gebrauchte febi-abschäumer für sehr kleines geld.
hatte mir mitte 2008 sogar noch einen zweiten febi g20 für 57euro ersteigert.
eigentlich kann an den teilen nichts kaputt gehen ,aber ich dachte mir, das ein ersatzteil lager nichts schaden kann. 


die einzigen nachteile die mir bis jetzt aufgefallen sind:

1.lautes ansauggeräusch der luft.
ist bei mir verschwunden, weil ich die saugleitung mit einem schlauch in den filter verlängert habe.

2.febi hat mal damit geworben, das man mit der abschäumerbrühe die pflanzen gießen kann, weil darin so viele nährstoffe sind.
dazu kann ich keinem raten, weil ich dadurch herbe verluste an den pflanzen hatte.

3.bei mir ist der febi so eingestellt, das er ca. 10 bis 15l am tag an flüssigkeit abschäumt und dass wasser muss man natürlich ersetzen.

4.nach der fischfütterung setzt die abschäumung ca. 15 minuten aus.

5.stromverbrauch der pumpe.

6.der größte nachteil den er für mich hat.
ich mag in meinem teich eine leichte trübung(stich ins braune/grüne)
nach paar wochen ist in dem wasser keine oder nur noch ein hauch von trübung.

abschliesend.
bei mir läuft der abschäumer nur am anfang vom jahr, bis der filter voll eingefahren ist.
später benötige ich ihn nicht mehr, weil die filteranlage ihren dienst richtig macht und den rest erledigt mein naturfilter(laaaaaanger bachlauf mit pflanzen).

gruß peter


----------

